
Ideas for personal projects that include ComputerVision/ML/AI and FPGA - WillSlim95
Hi everyone I am a senior undergrad with decent experinece in low level programming, math , FPGA prototyping. I want to expand my skillset and it looks like the field of AI and ML specific hardware is one of great growth. Any pointers to projects relating to the above fields that I can implement on my own and learn a lot.
======
cmonkey
Consider reaching out to the team at Algorythmia, they seem to be a leader in
the space.

